# One month off marijuana!



## Typical Guy

One month ago today I got high for what I hope will be the last time. I've been trying to quit for years. I'm a chronic pothead, and it makes my anxiety much worse. 

When I'm smoking pot, I have to get high first thing in the morning, and even if I go in to work I smoke again on my lunch break and as soon as I'm off work. In the evenings, or days when I don't have to work, I stay constantly stoned.

I don't miss the compulsion to smoke all the time and the fear of running out. I feel free and it feels great! This is the best I've done in a long time and I'm proud of myself.


----------



## HunterThompson

It's good to see someone doing the right thing. I'm pro cannabis but I see way too many people who think that just because it's a very safe drug, it's right to make your whole life revolve around it. Some people have addictive personalities and when that happens it can be just as bad as cigarettes, alcohol, or any other bad habit.

Great job giving up man. If you smoke again some time my advice is to treat it like any other drug, special occasions, not something you do every day. I used to smoke every day and while I didn't care when I didn't have weed or it didn't really have a negative effect on me, it was a big waste of money and time - and weed is so much more enjoyable when you don't overdo it, just like everything.

Since I moved country I've only smoked 2 or 3 times in total, those 2 or 3 times were some of the best highs I've ever had, because I'd got out of my old habit and learned to enjoy it once in a while rather than depending on it. I also quit social smoking - now I still smoke once in a while, like at the last concert I was at I smoked half a pack of marlboro - but I have no cravings and can stop for months at a time.

Moral of the story, whenever you feel something is controlling you, rather than the other way around, it's time to quit or take a break


----------



## VagueResemblance

Congratulations. 

I'm very pro-ganja, consider it a very important part of my life, very good to managing my moods and emotions, both short and long term. But it sounds like it had turned into a problem, good job making the decision to quit..and sticking with it.

I'm also just over a month sober. I plan to end this break in a week or two however.


----------



## Typical Guy

I'm still 100% for legalization. I don't mind if other people smoke, I just don't want to participate anymore. 

There wouldn't even be a problem with me smoking it if I didn't have such an addictive personality.


----------



## layitontheline

Way to go buddy. You stay off that pot! :wife (Nothing against it though)


----------



## pita

Congrats.

How do you find your mood?

I know people who get really grouchy when they don't smoke, and I wonder if the grouchiness would fade away after a time, or if it's just part of their personalities.


----------



## want2Bfree

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!
The best part for me is that YOU are proud of yourself!
XX Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker

That's a big step you've taken and not an easy one at that, Congrats.


----------



## shale

Good job for quitting if you aren't happy with it. It can be pretty mentally draining to quit. Keep at it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Keep at it man.

And don't beat yourself up too much if you do smoke again, just keep it under control and you're golden.


----------



## Typical Guy

pita said:


> How do you find your mood?
> 
> I know people who get really grouchy when they don't smoke, and I wonder if the grouchiness would fade away after a time, or if it's just part of their personalities.


When I first tried to stop, I would get extremely irritable and severely depressed. The only reason that it hasn't been too difficult this time around is due to the many attempts I've made in the past where I would quit for a few days, a few weeks, etc. Slowly, my brain got used to not having pot. I would still crave it psychologically but the worst of the withdrawal symptoms were gone. I began to realize that I no longer had an excuse not to quit but it was still hard because I wanted to get high.

My thinking began to come around over a long period of time (this has been going on for years) and I could truly say that I no longer wanted to get high anymore but I still couldn't stop. I began to hate the feeling of choking and of smoke in my lungs. Mostly, I began to hate the way I would automatically become compulsive about it even if I smoked a small amount.

I hated being a slave to it. Going out at all times of day and night and in all kinds of weather to get more. Scrapping every piece in the house for the tiniest bit of resin when I was out. Even going through my roommates trash can for resin that she threw out. Picking up bits of joints that friends threw on the ground after we had smoked them (and getting caught later when they ran out and wanted to smoke them but I had already beat them to it)...all because I was so desperate to get high. Now, I don't have to live that way anymore.

Most people who smoke pot can do so in moderation -- It's not like it's that addictive. But I can't do it. I'm the same way with alcohol or prescription drugs. I'll even abuse over-the-counter medication. Anything, really. It sucks, but I've learned that drugs and alcohol can't harm me as long as I don't put them in my body. I love being clean & sober. It feels great.


----------



## shale

^ I'm the same way. I've been trying to stick to exercise to get my high lately because I have to work hard to get a high, making it tough to abuse.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I should quit too. It makes "doing nothing" a lot easier. And I need to start "doing something". 1 month is great, keep it up.


----------



## Marty1878

Typical Guy said:


> One month ago today I got high for what I hope will be the last time. I've been trying to quit for years. I'm a chronic pothead, and it makes my anxiety much worse.
> 
> When I'm smoking pot, I have to get high first thing in the morning, and even if I go in to work I smoke again on my lunch break and as soon as I'm off work. In the evenings, or days when I don't have to work, I stay constantly stoned.
> 
> I don't miss the compulsion to smoke all the time and the fear of running out. I feel free and it feels great! This is the best I've done in a long time and I'm proud of myself.


Congrats! I am the same, i have been totally off it for a few months now and feel free as you say! Its a great feeling, good luck staying off it but as my experience goes you will have no problems and the freedom and clearness of mind is great.


----------

